# Seasonal Classical Music



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

This has probably been done many times before, but what is your favorite classical work(s) that are about a season, or remind you of a season. For example Tchaikovsky's "November" from "The Seasons" reminds me of autumn, and for winter I would probably pick Field's Nocturne No.11. I find music that has a non-musical idea that the work is based off interesting, Tchaikovsky's "The Seasons", Chaminade's "Feuilles D'Automne", Albeniz's "Suite Espanola", are some that I've been listening to recently (sorry for the lack of orchestral works, feel free to include those too).


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

There are certain works I usually listen to in summer months, some in cooler months. And also there are certain pieces I listen mornings and some evenings. Its all about personal mood I guess, but I see a clear pattern in my case.
As an example, frequently:
Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-4 I listen in afternoons.
Beethoven Piano Concerto 5, I listen in evenings.
Beethoven Violin Concerto, late evening, before bed.
Mahler Symphony 1, early morning, thats my “sun rise” symphony.
Mahler 5th, is a work I listen in hot summer afternoons. 
Nearly all Mozart, Mendelsohn works are afternoon, winter music for me.
All Brahms summer and day music....
and Opera’s are all afternoons.


I know, it may sound quite weird but thats my personal preference. Music has its own colour and shape to different ears, and as such everyone has his/her unique preference and atmosphere connected to a work, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tinaj0669 (Sep 20, 2020)

Vivaldi’s Four Seasons seems like the obvious connection, but I don’t think we need to go there. Handel’s Messiah is of course connected with Christmas (even though it was originally performed around Easter). Debussy’s Nocturnes: Nuages and Fetes also have autumnal themes.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Really? When should we listen to this?:


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Really? When should we listen to this?:


 I don't know why but this is more of an evening piece. Although I can imagine at 0:51 the sun rising above a Norwegian landscape.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

For some reason, every Thanksgiving I listen to Dvorak's 9th. Maybe it's the (Quasi) Native American connection.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Idk I never thought about it...

A lot of Pre-romantic music reminds me of early Spring. Typical pastoral music such as Delius sounds like mid-Spring. Spring is a season of aesthetic craft sensibility.

Dvorak reminds me of late-Winter in a cold climate, Debussy reminds me of mid-Winter January in a warm climate. This season reminds me the most of dream/fantasm.

A lot of Russian classical reminds me of Autumn. Autumn really pushes a colorful and different agenda, but it hasn't quite stabilized into a purity and stillness of acceptance like Winter.

Hanson's 2nd is an example of a perfect Summer day. Summer compositional craft seems at ease, feels like it's just expressing pure sound and you're listening to the air.

These seasons could be metaphors for the hours of the of day. Winter being midnight when you're asleep and dreaming, Spring you awaken with sensitive senses, Summer you're finally acclimated to the day and go with the flow, Autumn or sunset is full of lots of colorful refection and restlessness.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't really know of any for October, but for November there is Bax's November Woods, & Takemitsu's November Steps. Vivaldi's Quattro Stagioni, of course. Schubert's Winterreise for deep wintertime (January, February-ish maybe).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Here in New England, we sometimes get a good dose of arctic weather during winter. I love listening to something long, lush, and brooding by Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius when it's cold and snowy outside.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Works I like that have seasons or months in their titles or nicknames:

Bax - Symphonic Poem _November Woods_ (mentioned by @flamencosketches)
Beethoven - Sonata for Piano and Violin No. 5 Op. 24 "Spring"
Chopin - Étude in A Minor Op. 25/11 "Winter Wind"
Copland - _Appalachian Spring_
Debussy - _Printemps_
Delius - _Summer Evening_, _In a Summer Garden_
Finzi - _The Fall of the Leaf_(makes me think of autumn)
Kodály - _Summer Evening_
Mendelssohn - "A May Breeze" from _Songs without Words_
Schubert - _Winterreise_ (mentioned by @flamencosketches)
Stravinsky - _Le sacre du printemps_
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*October* Classical Music? Any of the scary stuff'll do.

Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Liszt - Mephisto Waltz
Edmond de Luca - Conquerors Of The Ages; Adolf Hitler and Finale
Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt: Act II: In the Hall of the Mountain King Camille 
Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre
John Williams - Theme from Jaws
Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique: Dream of a Witches' Sabbath
Bach - Toccata & Fugue in D Minor
Carl Orff - Carmina Burana: O Fortuna
Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries
Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite: II. The Evil God and the Dance of the Pagan Monsters
Ligeti - Volumina for Organ
Joseph Hellmesberger Jr. - Danse Diabolique
Anatol Liadov - Baba Yaga
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta: III. Elegia: Andante non troppo

I'm sure I've missed well over two dozen others . . . .


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

pianozach said:


> *October* Classical Music? Any of the scary stuff'll do.
> 
> Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre


I'm currently learning this on the piano for Halloween! Very fun to play and very fitting for the spookiest of the months.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The only thing that seems inevitable to me is wanting to hear the overture to Hansel und Gretel on Thanksgiving. Probably because the children's evening prayer sounds really Thanksgiving-y to me.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Alexander Glazunov: The Seasons. A magical and colourful score.

Zygmunt Noskowski: Symphony No. 3 _From Spring to Spring_. This symphony is simply amazing. Its neglect is a crime.

Rued Langgaard: Symphony No. 4 _Løvfald_ 'Leaf-Fall'

Josef Suk: _A Summer's Tale_

Bridge: _Enter Spring_

The last four symphonies (8-11) by Joachim Raff depicting the seasons.


----------

